# Verizon fascinate soft keys not working



## melscott62 (Feb 12, 2012)

I woke up yesterday and they had stopped working. it makes the phone almost useless. I have to reboot the phone anytime I want to change functions. I have tried flashing different roms, going back to stock...wiping everything, no luck. any suggestions?


----------



## daheazle (Oct 22, 2011)

Flash aokp ics it has a nav bar that can do the same things as the keys


----------



## jadenguy (Aug 23, 2011)

And/or LMT

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## puk3n (Jun 12, 2011)

daheazle said:


> Flash aokp ics it has a nav bar that can do the same things as the keys


 yep thats what i did for my mez, i flashed aokp and used the nav buttons. its about all you can do if the digitizer is fried. i mean you could spend a hundred for a new screen and digitizer


----------

